
Advances in Pre-Training Distributed Word Representations - mpweiher
https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.09405
======
thomasahle
This is describing the new fasttext vectors available at fasttext.cc.

As they write in the abstract, they don't introduce any new techniques, but I
think the paper reads really well as a concise tour for people interested in
the current state of the art.

~~~
gre
Aka the old fasttext vectors, aka the fasttext vectors.

~~~
thomasahle
Oh, I thought that given the article date (Dec 26, 2017) that these were
upgraded fasttext vectors. Is this just the first time they've released a
paper on them?

